# Savannah show quality or what?



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I'm interested to find out what Savannah has that would be good for a show and what are her bad points? I'll just copy some photos from the other thread.


















I'm hoping that, these pictures help in telling if Savannah has any good points.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2009)

I think her ears definately are a bad point.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I think her ears definately are a bad point.


I have searched in Limerick and can't find any lionheads with shorter ears. But thanks for telling me the truth. Maybe when I get the show quality lionhead male I could breed her to him, Would that be a good idea?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 17, 2009)

I suppose it would, since it doesn't really matter anyway because they'll just be pets.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I suppose it would, since it doesn't really matter anyway because they'll just be pets.


Suppose haha!


----------



## polly (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the UK breed standard for the lionhead. This gives you a list of what is acceptable and what isn't. 

http://www.thebrc.org/lionhead.htm


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 20, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> This is the UK breed standard for the lionhead. This gives you a list of what is acceptable and what isn't.
> 
> http://www.thebrc.org/lionhead.htm


Thank you it kinda confused me??


----------



## polly (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok I will try and take it bit by bit and explain it to you mind you its my interpretation and everyones is slightly different.







*Type:*
The body is to be short, cobby and well rounded, the shoulders and chest broad and well filled. The hindquarters braod, deep and well rounded. Firm to the touch.



Body should have no pin bones sticking out ( you will feel these over the hipsto the middle of the rabbit) It should be muscly feeling over shoulders and bum (best way to understand this is really to feel a few differnt rabbits some of my nethies have such muscly shoulders you can hardly get your hand over them!)







*Head:*
The head should be bold, with good width between the eyes. The muzzle should be well developed. The head should be attached to the body with no visible neck

Rather like a nethies head it should be nice and wide inbetween the eyes (over bridge of nose) also like a nethie should look like 2 balls one sitting atop of other. which is teh shape you are looking for when looking side on at your lionheads basically nice and rounded shape to head and body





*Ears:*
Not to exceed 7.5cm(3in) in length. To be an upright open ear, well covered of good substance, but not furnished as an Angora. Ears should be well balanced with head and body.



Obviously should have fur on them but no tufty long fur like angoras have on teh end of their ears. length explains itself

[align=center]


*2*
*MANE/CHEST*
The mane should be between 5-7cm (2-3 ")in length extending to a "V" at the back of the neck, falling into a fringe around the head, with longer fur on the chest to form a bib[/align]
so where the mane is which is back of neck and chest it should be the length described above. it should also frame round teh head like a lions mane does. that means if it doesn't have a full mane it will get marked down so say it didnt have much mane round teh cheeks

[align=center]



*FAULTS*
A Long narrow head, pointed or weak muzzle. Narrow or long body, chopped off or undercut hindquarters, any specimen that shows raciness. Ears too long. A mane that is thin or sparse in appearance. Excessive fur on flanks.[/align]
a head that is not rounded not as round as a nethie but basically a pointed face. chopped of etc hindqaurters basically means if its bum is not rounded. raciness i always think of as out of condition. mane that is not full in all areas noted above and excessive fur is the sideskirts on lionheads which is not allowed on adult exhibits.

I havenot put in the whole thing just the main points I hope that explains it a bit better Peg or Pam is probably better than me but hopefuly it will give you an idea.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks that really cleaned things up for me.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, Polly, I actually have to copy and save this. I read through those standards before and could never really relate them to an actual rabbit. your explanation really put it in context for me. Maybe I get you to "translate" the standards for Dwarf Lops some time (hehe)


----------



## polly (Jan 20, 2009)

sure start a thread and i will translate its not so hard when u r doing it all the time and applying it to rabbits but mainly i have learned a lot stewarding on the judging tables at shows and getting judges to explain what they are looking for!

it was all double dutch to me at first too


----------



## pamnock (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a photo essay that I did on Dwarf Hotots, but the body faults basically apply to any breed. The Lion body is similar, but it is standing on the show table.

http://www.midatlanticdwarfhotot.com/TheDwarfHotot1.pdf

Pam


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe these pictures will help you see the differences in head and ears:


Notice how long the head is - by the nose in particular. The width between the eyes is nice - but the head is LONG in shape - almost oblong. This is Anissa - my first homegrown BOB winner. I would never show her now (if she were still here) because she would be almost a joke on the tables. However, the judge felt like with the width of her body and stuff -she would grow into her ears and she had nice coloring, etc.





This is Sport...if you look - her head is sort of "boxy" in shape - its is long and the ears are straight up and long.





This is Cassanova...his head is a bit nicer - and he always had a gorgeous mane. But he had the "old-fashioned" head (here in the US)....which was longer from ears to nose than it was wider across the face the other way.





This is Darla - our diva bun I "rescued" and adopted from the feed store. IF you look at her head shape here - you can see that it is oblong and not circular (like a Nethie's head).






This is Isenstar - it is harder to see from here - I'll see if I can find her baby pictures where it is more noticeable - but her head is short in length and more rounded. In addition - her ears are more "cat like" in shape than long like traditional rabbit ears. She and her brother Sting are my most show-able bunnies.





This is Bandita and it hard to see here - but she has a more rounded head also.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to share another picture of Isenstar - this is her sitting on my desk.

If you compare this picture of her to Anissa up above - you can also see some things about body type..






Anissa is longer in body and that's part of why she's stretched out. 

Isenstar is "short" in body - and she's very compact. 

Sometimes breeders will try to sell the longer body rabbits by having them sit as Issy is sitting - but you can tell they're long in body because you will see space between their legs and their body - because as they sit straight up - they have to sit taller and then the area under their chest shows space...its hard to explain but its like they sit at a different angle..


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

Peg, that's a fantastic way of explaining the standards. Looking at an actual rabbit and comparing makes it just so much easier to remember the points.
Just read through Pam's essay too and even I can understand it:biggrin2: Pam, you didn't write anything like this on dwarf lops by any chance?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a breeder that taught me about the standards. She would assign me websites to look at and then I had to pick out the best rabbit/the worst rabbit and tell why they were best and worst.

At first I was wrong a lot of the time - then I started being more right. She and I both liked a particular breeder (Isenstar's breeder) and so she assigned me her website cause we were thinking of going in together on a shipment - they'd be shipped to Houston on Thursday and she would bring them to the Seguin show (halfway between us) on Saturday.

Well - she and I were chatting on Yahoo and I told her, "Well - I'd say Napoleon is the best one available on the for sale page - but he's not for sale..". 

She was like, 'What makes you say that?'

and I said, "I just emailed Nita and said I am thinking about buying him if we can put a shipment together...and she just emailed me back and said she'll put him on hold.."

She groaned and said, "Fine. You've graduated from training and I'm not sharing anymore links with you....I was just writing an email to put him on hold for me.."

So yes - I beat out my mentor on a rabbit - and that was when I knew I'd learned a bunch...

By the way - thanks to her training - on every rabbit but one or maybe two - I've always had EXCELLENT comments on body types for the rabbits I've shown. They've lost points for mane (sparse mane) - or for big ears - but body type - I've been told I had an eye for it.

I give all the credit to that breeder...she drilled it into me.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 22, 2009)

I love that story:biggrin2: Oh, there's just so much to learn when it comes to rabbit breeds!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I love that story:biggrin2: Oh, there's just so much to learn when it comes to rabbit breeds!


_I know I am going to really have to start studying soon so I can pick the best show quality ones when I go to England._
Tinysmum would you help me do the training that you got? I would really appreciate it please?


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 22, 2009)

which part of england will you be looking into getting your stock from? only i can give you website links to good lionhead breeders inthat area who seem to have great show stock?


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> which part of england will you be looking into getting your stock from? only i can give you website links to good lionhead breeders inthat area who seem to have great show stock?


Well I'm in contact with Jane bramley so were ever she lives, and I'm also getting some angoras from a man called Richard he is about an hour or so from Jane. I would love if you posted links of other good breeders please?


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 22, 2009)

No problem will post links tomorrow as im going to bed now just so you can have a look are you looking into any specific colors of lionheads?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

How are you going to transport the buns? You'll have to bring a ton of carriers lol!


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 23, 2009)

heres a few links

Fikela stud is near me her lionheads are amazing and have cracking manes!

http://www.freewebs.com/fikelastud/

http://mini-fstud.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=3

these 2 so far i seem to be having problems locating the other breeders i found 

jane Bramley seems to have some great stock aswell


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> How are you going to transport the buns? You'll have to bring a ton of carriers lol!


We will bring 4 large carriers and 3 buns will have to share one for the travel back to Ireland, I assure they are very big.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Peek-a-boo wrote: *


> heres a few links
> 
> Fikela stud is near me her lionheads are amazing and have cracking manes!
> 
> ...


I think I will stick to Jane Bramley as she is extremely helpful.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How are you going to transport the buns? You'll have to bring a ton of carriers lol!
> ...


They kind of need one each though, in case they fight or breed.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How are you going to transport the buns? You'll have to bring a ton of carriers lol!
> ...


They kind of need one each though, in case they fight or breed.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


You will certainly have to check with the breeder if they are happy to send off their buns on a long distance journey like that. And travel companies have very strict rules and regulations regarding tranport of animals


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


Well I can hardly bring over 11 or so, so I will have to just put them like that. I will try and keep all the females together, and see what happens with the males.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


Sabine I have explained to the 2 breeders I'm purchasing from and there grand with it, Because I have explained my plan to them.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

Still possible quite dangerous though, you also need to check with what transport your using, especially public transport like buses and trains, many of them don't allow animals on, so you have to contact the company to make sure. It would be disappointing to arrive and not be able to take them home.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 23, 2009)

How is the saving coming on for the trip, transporting, bunnies and hutches?


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Still possible quite dangerous though, you also need to check with what transport your using, especially public transport like buses and trains, many of them don't allow animals on, so you have to contact the company to make sure. It would be disappointing to arrive and not be able to take them home.


I Am in the inquaring stage, Oh and I have saved â¬75 in the last 3 weeks, So I think I'm going good.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 23, 2009)

Paul, I would suggest that you get written confirmation from the travel companies because otherwise they can back out of change their mind. If you have it written down they can;'t do it and you take it with you to prove what they said. You will probably need to declare how many carriers and what buns, so you would need to plan with the breeder exactly as to what you are having.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Paul, I would suggest that you get written confirmation from the travel companies because otherwise they can back out of change their mind. If you have it written down they can;'t do it and you take it with you to prove what they said. You will probably need to declare how many carriers and what buns, so you would need to plan with the breeder exactly as to what you are having.


Ok well I can't do this,till I find out when my mother gets her summer holidays that's when I would be going to England. But once I work it out I would be quick to get everything organized.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 23, 2009)

That's cool, I just wanted to mention it so that you can bear it in mind


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's cool, I just wanted to mention it so that you can bear it in mind


I'm really getting things organized in the next few days, I'm going to ask mam to find out the date of herholidays soon. But before that I'll ask Jane what date suits her.


----------

